# codec...no video....solo audio....(.avi)

## ferroilpinguino

ciao ho installato kaffeine con le librerie...(win32...ect...)

quando eseguo un file avi....si sente solo l'audio ma niente video.....

io ho un processore a 64 bit....

la cosa se avvenisse sotto windows mi farebbe pensare a dei codec non aggiornati.....

vorrei capirci di più....grazie.....

----------

## GuN_jAcK

hai la flag use attivata divx4linux ?

----------

## ferroilpinguino

no...una volta che metto quella flag cosa devo fare ...cosa devo ricompilare??

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Vedi se con xine-lib hai la flag win32codecs attivata se no ricompilalo con questa flag

----------

## ferroilpinguino

questa è la mia USE:

```

USE="-gtk -gnome qt kde dvd alsa cdr alsa avi audiofile dvdr java flash mp3 mpeg win32codecs wifi divx4linux"

```

ho aggiunto divx4linux e ho ricompilato kaffeine....non cambia niente....il filmato parte si sente l'audio ma non si vede niente.....

le mie use sono sempre state queste.....

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Posta un 

```
# emerge -pv xine-lib
```

----------

## ferroilpinguino

asusbook andrea #

```
 emerge -pv xine-lib

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.0-r5  +X -a52 -aac -aalib +alsa (-altivec) -arts -cle266 -directfb -dts +dvd -dxr3 -esd -fbcon -flac -gnome -i8x0 +imagemagick +ipv6 -libcaca +mad +mng +nls -nvidia +opengl -oss +samba +sdl -speex -theora -v4l -vcd (-vidix) -vorbis (-win32codecs) -xinerama +xv -xvmc 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB
```

asusbook andrea #

----------

## fedeliallalinea

win32codecs non e' attivata come use visto che c'e' un "-" davanti

----------

## ferroilpinguino

ma vedi che c'è in make.conf .......

come mai??

quelle use le ho messe sin dall'origine....e non el ho mai tolte.....

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a lanciare un

```
# USE="win32codecs" emerge -pv xine-lib
```

per vedere se te la setta cosi

----------

## codadilupo

quando il codec specifico é tra parentesi significa che non verrà considerato. Hai amd64, giusto ? Quelle parentesi significano che quella use non é valida per la tua architettura, anche se in generale é una use del pacchetto.

P.S: io come use metterei:

```
[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.0-r5  +X a52 aac aalib +alsa (-altivec) -arts -cle266 directfb -dts +dvd -dxr3 esd fbcon -flac -gnome -i8x0 +imagemagick -ipv6 -libcaca +mad +mng +nls -nvidia +opengl oss -samba +sdl -speex theora v4l vcd (-vidix) vorbis (-win32codecs) xinerama +xv xvmc 0 kB
```

CodaLast edited by codadilupo on Thu Dec 01, 2005 10:35 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

azz coda ha ragione non avevo notato le parentesi.

----------

## ferroilpinguino

si ho un amd64...adesso sto provando a compilare xine-lib con le use che mi hai detto....vi faccio sapere se andrà bene....

intanto grazie

----------

## Kernel78

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S: io come use metterei:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Non bisogna mettere il + davanti alle USE   :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   
> 
> P.S: io come use metterei:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Se hai notato, ho preso l'output di 

```
emerge -pvt xine-libs
```

 e ho tolto i meno. Starà poi a ferro decidere se specificare le use in packages.use o make.conf  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## Kernel78

Scusa, ho minkionato io   :Embarassed: 

Il lavoro schiaccia e il cervello è partito per le vacanze ...

----------

## ferroilpinguino

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   
> 
> P.S: io come use metterei:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ho lanciato un emerge xine-lib con le use che mi hai dato e ho anche riemerso kaffeine...pero' il risultato non cambia...si sente ma lo schermo è nero...

----------

## codadilupo

é che devi avere il codec divx/xvid, ma no so chi te lo passi...

prova a vedere quali pacchetti hanno le use divx e xvid, e riemergili con --oneshot (se sono dipendenze).

ad esempio:

```
These are the packages that I would merge, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/xvid-1.0.2  -doc 528 kB
```

e l'ho installato dipendentemente da ffmpeg che era richiesto da gst-plugins che era richiesto da totem  :Wink: 

```
harlock@alkadia ~ $ qpkg -I -v -q xvid

media-libs/xvid-1.0.2 *

DEPENDED ON BY:

        ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20050226-r5

media-plugins/gst-plugins-xvideo-0.8.10 *

DEPENDED ON BY:

        totem-1.0.4
```

P.S.: prova anche a dare:

```
file nomefile.avi
```

magari scopri che il codec che cerchi non é quello usato nel filmato  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## fedeliallalinea

La soluzione per xine e' questa https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-205572-highlight-xine32bin.html . Se no c'e' l'alternativa di usare mplayer-bin. Comunque non puoi avere il programma xine-lib compilato a 64bit ed usare i codecs che sono compilati a 32bit.

----------

## ferroilpinguino

ho risolto usando xshm come codec....adesso vedo e sento....

grazie...

un ultima cosa prima di chiudere il topic.....

per eseguire i wmv c'è qualche speranza??? se si che codec devo usare o cosa devo fare???

grazie.....

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *ferroilpinguino wrote:*   

> 
> 
> per eseguire i wmv c'è qualche speranza??? se si che codec devo usare o cosa devo fare???
> 
> 

 

Hai letto il link che ti ho postato?

----------

## ferroilpinguino

ok domani guardo....anche se gli ho dato un occhiata e mi sa che ci vorrà un po'.....

l'inglese non lo mastico benissimo....

grazie  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

